# Major Canon announcements coming in June & July [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 25, 2020)

> I’ve been at this for 12 years and I have never seen as much hype for a Canon product than we have for the Canon EOS R5. A camera that should have already been announced had it not been for the current pandemic.
> I have been told that Canon will make major announcements in June and July, which will likely be the Canon EOS R5 and/or the Canon EOS R6 along with a slew of new lenses.
> Initial availability could come as early as July.
> … and no, I do not know anything about pricing.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Richard Anthony (May 25, 2020)

Fingers crossed we will get the trinity of full specs , pricing and available date for the R5 and R6 . If there is a possible release date of July then I presume the announcement will be early June .


----------



## Mahk43 (May 25, 2020)

CR should be considered as heart disease risky!
Man! My heart beat too quick at each new article!


----------



## Mark3794 (May 25, 2020)

So you are telling me no announcement at photokina date?


----------



## edoorn (May 25, 2020)

Nope, but I am not surprised that there is a slight delay. The supply chain has been interrupted for a while and since Photokina is off the agenda anyway, a delay of just a few weeks isn't that bad to be honest.. I would guess availability maybe a bit later too; August/September?


----------



## brad-man (May 25, 2020)

All things being considered, I think this camera announcement is progressing nicely. What I really want to know is what's in the pipeline as far as new lenses is concerned.


----------



## vjlex (May 25, 2020)

Giggity!


----------



## DBounce (May 25, 2020)

Hoping for the R5... and the final details to dismiss the naysayers. Ready to preorder... bring it!


----------



## unfocused (May 25, 2020)

Good news. The sooner this is out of the way, the sooner we can move on to the 54D V.


----------



## Silverstream (May 25, 2020)

I just don't see any rational for the continued announcement delay. The features are now set. I'm sure the pricing is set. We understand availability will be limited initially. That's not a huge issue. New product has been limited in availability before and with the virus we would be even more forgiving. 
In my experience, when something is illogical, there is something we don't know about. What do we not know?


----------



## unfocused (May 25, 2020)

Silverstream said:


> I just don't see any rational for the continued announcement delay. The features are now set. I'm sure the pricing is set. We understand availability will be limited initially. That's not a huge issue. New product has been limited in availability before and with the virus we would be even more forgiving.
> In my experience, when something is illogical, there is something we don't know about. What do we not know?


What delay? This is a rumors site. Canon never promised you an earlier announcement date.


----------



## amorse (May 25, 2020)

I'm just ready for all the speculation to be over. I'm ready to move on to YouTubers telling me what's wrong with it and why I'm dumb for wanting it rather than YouTubers telling me what could be wrong with it and why Im stupid for keeping my hopes up, as is tradition.


----------



## mbike999 (May 25, 2020)

> I’ve been at this for 12 years and I have never seen as much hype for a Canon product than we have for the Canon EOS R5.


 For good reason. The early specs and images show a camera that addresses basically all of the shortcomings some people had with the R- IBIS, fast shutter, video chops, what's not to like. I hope Canon knocks it out of the park with this one.


----------



## Del Paso (May 25, 2020)

What if they announce the 5 DV, wouldn't that be nice ?


----------



## amorse (May 25, 2020)

Silverstream said:


> I just don't see any rational for the continued announcement delay. The features are now set. I'm sure the pricing is set. We understand availability will be limited initially. That's not a huge issue. New product has been limited in availability before and with the virus we would be even more forgiving.
> In my experience, when something is illogical, there is something we don't know about. What do we not know?


It only seems illogical because we don't work for Canon and don't have all the information. For all we know, they set a timeline for firmware review which runs close to the projected announcement and once it is given the green light they can plan a full announcement. Even online announcements take time to prepare for, especially something as hyped as this. 

Consider that the expected announcement timeline was Photokina which was supposed to happen this week. If they're announcing in June, then it is at most 1 month behind. Consider that Nikon planned on releasing the Z 70-200 2.8S in February and still hasn't gotten there. If Canon is even a month behind on announcement, I feel ok about that.


----------



## dancan (May 25, 2020)

Richard Anthony said:


> Fingers crossed we will get the trinity of full specs , pricing and available date for the R5 and R6 . If there is a possible release date of July then I presume the announcement will be early June .


I am pretty sure Canon will tell you the prize before ordering. Perhaps even the specs and if the camera really exists.


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (May 25, 2020)

When 5D Mark V? Please Canon!


----------



## 12Broncos (May 25, 2020)

I'm glad to hear it! June is still a week away, when you say, 'June' I hope it means June 1st or 2nd. I have a feeling that's not the case, and it's more along the lines of June 28, 29. Which to me might as well be July.


----------



## koch1948 (May 25, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> What if they announce the 5 DV, wouldn't that be nice ?


If there are no plans to produce a 5DV, I wonder if Canon marketing is considering a price reduction of the 1DXIII at this June announcement?


----------



## Fran Decatta (May 25, 2020)

Wishing to see full specs and prices of both models! This gonna change the game.


----------



## JoeDavid (May 25, 2020)

I look at the rumored specs and it’s obvious that the R5 is Canon’s Swiss Army knife of mirrorless cameras on steroids but I don’t really get the R6. I’m not sure who that camera is for unless Canon is giving one away with each R5 sold. 20mp is only competitive with some of the m4/3 offerings. Yes I know the 1DXm3 has only 20mp but the R6 specs read like an RP replacement with lower resolution but better video specs. Maybe Canon is really coming out with a major step up in sensor tech and felt like new high and low end mirrorless cameras will sell. Maybe a killer low light performer?


----------



## Starting out EOS R (May 25, 2020)

Well as they say 'the best things in life are worth waiting for' and 'good things come to those who wait'!

With everything happening right now, a few weeks wait isn't going to make much difference and let's be honest, almost no one has a list of urgent must do things that require the R5 this very minute.


----------



## xanbarksdale (May 25, 2020)

I was hoping for the announcement any day now, but at least I can stop refreshing this site every 10 mins, ha!


----------



## tcphoto (May 25, 2020)

I bought a couple 5DIV's in September of '18 as the R was announced, eighteen months later a pro version may be announced. I have no regrets with my choice and hope that the R Series does well, I'll keep an open mind to how it may benefit my work. My initial impression of the R lenses was how expensive they are compared to my EF L's, with the sensor located closer to the mount shouldn't it be easier to make faster lenses?


----------



## unfocused (May 25, 2020)

tcphoto said:


> I bought a couple 5DIV's in September of '18 as the R was announced, eighteen months later a pro version may be announced. I have no regrets with my choice and hope that the R Series does well, I'll keep an open mind to how it may benefit my work. My initial impression of the R lenses was how expensive they are compared to my EF L's, with the sensor located closer to the mount shouldn't it be easier to make faster lenses?


To date, many of the R lenses have been in the "look what we can do" category. The less flashy lenses like the 24-105 are competitively priced to the EF version and offer comparable performance. (I own both and see no practical difference.)


----------



## art sanchez (May 25, 2020)

I'm wondering if new EOS M cameras are coming in June too


----------



## x4dow (May 25, 2020)

hoping the 4k24/25 is downsampled from 8k. 4k60/120 there's no chance on those, 100% line skipped, but lets see.


----------



## Go Wild (May 25, 2020)

We were kinda expecting an announcement in these days, we all assume we would have the announcement at the end of May (something around photokina dates) I guess we have to wait a bit longer for the announcement and also...for the camera itself....I just got an update from my store in Europe, the estimated time for the EOS R5 is mid-September....I assume that somehow the first "shipment" is already reserved so I think i just have to wait for some give up or try in another store...But mid-september....boy, this is a hell of a time to to wait....


----------



## ordinaryfilmmaker (May 25, 2020)

Thanks for the update Craig. I published shortly after your post. Looking forward to the invitation from Canon for the June event. My birthday is in July. Will there be an R5 wrapped up for me  Only time with tell. or will I have to wait months


----------



## herein2020 (May 25, 2020)

With everyone so excited to get this camera right now in the middle of the pandemic...what would you go shoot if you had it in your hands tomorrow? I'm thinking we would see some really high quality (suspiciously close to 45MP) cat pictures and 8K cat videos with the option to download the RAW footage in case you wanted to review the sharpness of the cat's whiskers. Kind of like what we are seeing out of the C300III right now.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 25, 2020)

Hoping for atleast a developement announcement of Macro(1:1 or better) for RF mount.


----------



## Go Wild (May 25, 2020)

David_E said:


> Settle down. Hundreds of thousands of people around the world are waiting in agony to learn if their loved ones are going to survive COVID-19.


I am sorry but...what a stupid sentence you have made!!! What have anything to do? Am I also the responsible for the hungry in Africa just because me wanting an R5???? Yes I DO passed the agony, YES I DO HAVE BEEN FOR MORE THAN 2 MONTHS CONFINED IN HOME OUT OF WORK! YES I DO HAVE TO GRIEVE A DEAD OF A FRIEND´S FATHER! I am sorry but I do consider your coment inapropriated and offensive!


----------



## David_E (May 25, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> With everyone so excited to get this camera right now in the middle of the pandemic...what would you go shoot if you had it in your hands tomorrow? I'm thinking we would see some really high quality (suspiciously close to 45MP) cat pictures...


Perhaps, but I would continue with my macro nature photography, hoping for better focus tracking of erratically moving flying insects.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2j4T2dp


----------



## AEWest (May 25, 2020)

Lets speculate - that's what these forums are for! Perhaps the delay is caused by getting the R5 into the hands of youtubers to provide their impressions shortly after the formal announcement now that a lot of the Covid lock downs are slowly easing up around the world. 

I would hate to see only sample images of youtubers' cats in their apartments. Now they can get outside and travel a bit and get some real world images (apart from sports).


----------



## jam05 (May 25, 2020)

Clear your credit cards


----------



## domo_p1000 (May 25, 2020)

Two quick questions have to be asked...
- Is Canon still *******?
- Doesn't Sony already have something better than this?


----------



## melgross (May 25, 2020)

amorse said:


> It only seems illogical because we don't work for Canon and don't have all the information. For all we know, they set a timeline for firmware review which runs close to the projected announcement and once it is given the green light they can plan a full announcement. Even online announcements take time to prepare for, especially something as hyped as this.
> 
> Consider that the expected announcement timeline was Photokina which was supposed to happen this week. If they're announcing in June, then it is at most 1 month behind. Consider that Nikon planned on releasing the Z 70-200 2.8S in February and still hasn't gotten there. If Canon is even a month behind on announcement, I feel ok about that.


A. I month is a delay. It’s simple math. We know, despite some here thinking differently about it, that Canon would have announced already. We just have to look to the past. Most companies announce right before the major photo shows. That means we would have know everything by now. So this is frustrating.

the truth for me is that I like to get info as soon as possible, even if I’m not buying right away. Normally I wait a couple of months to see if there are any release bugs, software, mechanical or electronic that came with the first run. This time, I’m not going anywhere, so unless I want to play with this thing at home for who knows how long, my purchase will be delayed.


----------



## jam05 (May 25, 2020)

amorse said:


> It only seems illogical because we don't work for Canon and don't have all the information. For all we know, they set a timeline for firmware review which runs close to the projected announcement and once it is given the green light they can plan a full announcement. Even online announcements take time to prepare for, especially something as hyped as this.
> 
> Consider that the expected announcement timeline was Photokina which was supposed to happen this week. If they're announcing in June, then it is at most 1 month behind. Consider that Nikon planned on releasing the Z 70-200 2.8S in February and still hasn't gotten there. If Canon is even a month behind on announcement, I feel ok about that.


You dont know the release and shipping date. Market is fragile. One doesnt announce a release date and dont release. Release date allows for preorders and vendor stock adjustments. Photokina is irrelevant due to Caronavirus, travel restrictions, and business budgets. Web streaming has taken its place. Once Canon announces with price expect vender to begin preorders.


----------



## melgross (May 25, 2020)

yoms said:


> When 5D Mark V? Please Canon!


Quite possibly, never. If the 5 is as good as the hype has it, then why bother? Yeah, a few people will want a V, but as people are moving to mirrorless, and with Canon pushing new R lenses out as fast as possible, I see them trying to move people to mirrorless, not trying to keep them in the shrinking world of the DSLR.

and yes, I know they came out with the Mk III. But somewhat over a year ago, when they were asked about a mirrorless version of the 1Ds they said pretty definitely that it would wait until they had a good enough EVF. As their top model, the EVF needs to be as perfect as possible. The camera can’t be seen as having shortcomings. A model 5, on the other hand doesn’t have to be quite as good in that respect.

i have the 5D mkIV. I was going to possibly get a V when it came out, depending on what changed, but now, unless it’s a disappointment, which I’m doubting, it will be the 5 instead, as it will be with most people.


----------



## jam05 (May 25, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> With everyone so excited to get this camera right now in the middle of the pandemic...what would you go shoot if you had it in your hands tomorrow? I'm thinking we would see some really high quality (suspiciously close to 45MP) cat pictures and 8K cat videos with the option to download the RAW footage in case you wanted to review the sharpness of the cat's whiskers. Kind of like what we are seeing out of the C300III right now.


 Much of the world is reopening with limitations and face mask. There is much to shoot. Its a different world to record stunning images and video that may be remembered for generations.


----------



## jam05 (May 25, 2020)

2020 images will preserved and timeless.


----------



## melgross (May 25, 2020)

tcphoto said:


> I bought a couple 5DIV's in September of '18 as the R was announced, eighteen months later a pro version may be announced. I have no regrets with my choice and hope that the R Series does well, I'll keep an open mind to how it may benefit my work. My initial impression of the R lenses was how expensive they are compared to my EF L's, with the sensor located closer to the mount shouldn't it be easier to make faster lenses?


Canon and Nikon have taken different route to mirrorless. Nikon with a semi pro body, and a low end body, Canon with a medium amateur body, and a more intro body, with an even more intro body later. Nikon has some prosumer lenses, good to pretty good, but some with real problems, plus one crazy 0.95, while Canon has gone full out pro, both fast series and moderate speed series, with just a couple of lower priced versions. No question Canon’s lens lines are better and more rounded.

but with Nikon coming out with the 8, and Canon the 5, things will get more interesting body wise. I think Canon will have a big advantage.

now, with the 2.8 series, Canon has a very high quality bunch of lenses that are relatively small and light, with excellent optical and mechanical quality. These are a bit more expensive than the old versions, but not too badly. It’s the really fast lenses that are big and heavy, but they are unique right now, and superb. Canon says they couldn’t have been done for the old mount, and that gives the answer.


----------



## jam05 (May 25, 2020)

JoeDavid said:


> I look at the rumored specs and it’s obvious that the R5 is Canon’s Swiss Army knife of mirrorless cameras on steroids but I don’t really get the R6. I’m not sure who that camera is for unless Canon is giving one away with each R5 sold. 20mp is only competitive with some of the m4/3 offerings. Yes I know the 1DXm3 has only 20mp but the R6 specs read like an RP replacement with lower resolution but better video specs. Maybe Canon is really coming out with a major step up in sensor tech and felt like new high and low end mirrorless cameras will sell. Maybe a killer low light performer?


80d or 6D mirrorless,


JoeDavid said:


> I look at the rumored specs and it’s obvious that the R5 is Canon’s Swiss Army knife of mirrorless cameras on steroids but I don’t really get the R6. I’m not sure who that camera is for unless Canon is giving one away with each R5 sold. 20mp is only competitive with some of the m4/3 offerings. Yes I know the 1DXm3 has only 20mp but the R6 specs read like an RP replacement with lower resolution but better video specs. Maybe Canon is really coming out with a major step up in sensor tech and felt like new high and low end mirrorless cameras will sell. Maybe a killer low light performer?


Canons rease is more than sensor tech. Most likely an advancement in its microlitho. Being able to shove 8k raw full sensor with dpaf and ibis in the same body calls for some advancement in cooling. Technology advancement alone far excedes that when the 5Dmk3 and 1dx were released.


----------



## felipeolveram (May 25, 2020)

They will announce the r6 in june and final details about the r5 and r6 in july to allow preorders.

This order makes sense to continue to build hype then allow people to make pre orders in july with either option instead of having to pre order the r5 or potentially wait for the r6


----------



## Richard Anthony (May 25, 2020)

Well that changed quick , the announcements went from June to now June and July


----------



## Wikzo (May 25, 2020)

Fingers crossed for R6 news


----------



## dwarven (May 25, 2020)

Looking forward to the big white primes. You think we’ll get any this year?


----------



## Maximilian (May 25, 2020)

Meanwhile there is so much teasing about all that stuff that I really hope it'll be over soon.
There is no more thrill of anticipation left here. Only the horror how high the MRSP will be.
And the moaning, crying and yelling of those beeing disapointed about this and that and that Canon won't give it away for free.

Good n8.


----------



## amorse (May 25, 2020)

So back in January we had a rumour of 4 new full frame bodies to be released in 2020. Obviously a lot has changed around the world since then, but it certainly seems like those will be the 1DXIII, R5, R6 and ?? Maybe 5DV? Off chance of the high resolution body?


----------



## jvillain (May 25, 2020)

I'll be honest. I used to be pretty excited but I have now lost all interest.


----------



## TAF (May 25, 2020)

The price boss, the price! (with apologies to Herv Villechaize).

The yen has been fairly stable for several years now, so the price should be fixed by now...


----------



## mpb001 (May 25, 2020)

I think that many photographers will probably like the R5 as a primary camera, but they will want an R6 also maybe for great low light performance. I guess we will need to wait and see how both of the new sensors in these cameras perform.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (May 25, 2020)

I'm just chilling on this. I'm saving money for the inevitable release so don't need to melt my credit card. In the meantime, I'm trying to train my Black Lab puppy so I can take him along on photo adventures.


----------



## deleteme (May 25, 2020)

Silverstream said:


> I just don't see any rational for the continued announcement delay. The features are now set. I'm sure the pricing is set. We understand availability will be limited initially. That's not a huge issue. New product has been limited in availability before and with the virus we would be even more forgiving.
> In my experience, when something is illogical, there is something we don't know about. What do we not know?


We don't know their marketing strategy.


----------



## deleteme (May 25, 2020)

Starting out [URL='http://i.viglink.com/?key=4d330a4797ea127575531d3ebd1213b0&insertId=a57009953e270ad1&type=H&mid=39848&exp=60%3ACI1C55A%3A5&libId=kamuki1m0100y11i000DA2gk3fq7i&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3Fthreads%2Fmajor-canon-announcements-coming-in-june-july-cr3.38603%2Fpage-2&v=1&iid=a57009953e270ad1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.eglobalcentral.com%2Fcanon-eos-r-body-only-mirrorless-digital-camera-kit-box.html%3Futm_source%3Dlinkshare%26utm_medium%3Dreferral%26utm_campaign%3DDataFeed&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3Fthreads%2Fmajor-canon-announcements-coming-in-june-july-cr3.38603%2F&title=Major%20Canon%20announcements%20coming%20in%20June%20%26%20July%20%5BCR3%5D%20%7C%20Canon%20Rumors&txt=%3Cspan%3EEOS%20%3C%2Fspan%3E%3Cspan%3ER%3C%2Fspan%3E']EOS R[/URL] said:


> Well as they say 'the best things in life are worth waiting for' and 'good things come to those who wait'!
> 
> With everything happening right now, a few weeks wait isn't going to make much difference and let's be honest, almost no one has a list of urgent must do things that require the R5 this very minute.


Unless we are waiting for Godot.


----------



## deleteme (May 25, 2020)

David_E said:


> Perhaps, but I would continue with my macro nature photography, hoping for better focus tracking of erratically moving flying insects.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2j4T2dp


Bug eye focus?


----------



## tomri (May 25, 2020)

It‘s about time. Since when have I been hoping for Canon to catch up in terms of sensor tech? I think it was since the 7d mk 2 was rumored.....


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (May 25, 2020)

This is becoming tedious IMO. If Canon hadn’t said anything about the release that would be fine but they haven’t done that. They’ve released marketing style top line specs meant to disrupt the market but so substance. For some of us, the substance actually matters.
That may work to their benefit with the overall market. I couldn’t say. But in my case I’m finding it increasingly annoying and at some point I’ll probably just forget the R5, buy an Xt4 and move on. Getting to the point where I just don’t care anymore.


----------



## deleteme (May 25, 2020)

tcphoto said:


> I bought a couple 5DIV's in September of '18 as the R was announced, eighteen months later a pro version may be announced. I have no regrets with my choice and hope that the R Series does well, I'll keep an open mind to how it may benefit my work. My initial impression of the R lenses was how expensive they are compared to my EF L's, with the sensor located closer to the mount shouldn't it be easier to make faster lenses?


I think that the whole "short flange distance will give us better/faster/sharper lenses" hype is technically true but realistically minimal. Considering that the EF 35 f1.4 LII and the EF 85 f1.4 are superb lenses in "old" mounts it seems we are actually seeing just the better designs that experience and technology give us being launched in mirrorless RF mount.
It is hard to find a native mirrorless lens that could not have been made for a mirrored camera. 
I hope to be corrected but even the RF 28-70 f2 is still something that could have appeared in EF mount.


----------



## Richard Anthony (May 25, 2020)

Normalnorm said:


> We don't know their marketing strategy.


Lets hope the wait is worth it and the R5 lives up to all the hype .


----------



## usern4cr (May 25, 2020)

It's good to have another R5/6 thread, as ... well ... that's all there is for now.  Looks like we may have another month of this kind of thing before we get the remaining R5 info, but at least this keeps it interesting. 

Regarding lenses, the one thing I'm most interested in is what the weight of the RF 70-135 f2 will be. If it is under 1200g then it'd be somewhat tolerable to carry around and probably be the best portrait lens ever (well, to me as I lean towards zooms).  But the RF 28-70 f2 was 1430g so that may be overly wishful thinking.

Time for some good coffee while we wait ...  ...


----------



## AlanF (May 25, 2020)

Canon has certainly caught up with Sony pre-release hype and even overtaken them.


----------



## Czardoom (May 25, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> This is becoming tedious IMO. If Canon hadn’t said anything about the release that would be fine but they haven’t done that. They’ve released marketing style top line specs meant to disrupt the market but so substance. For some of us, the substance actually matters.
> That may work to their benefit with the overall market. I couldn’t say. But in my case I’m finding it increasingly annoying and at some point I’ll probably just forget the R5, buy an Xt4 and move on. Getting to the point where I just don’t care anymore.



Yes, it is annoying that a worldwide pandemic that has now claimed 350,000 lives has caused you to you wait a few more months to buy a camera that you want. I'm sure Canon is as annoyed as you are that they are now in a position where they will need to release a camera knowing that sales will be much lower than projected because of the resultant economic chaos. I'm sure they would much rather wait until 2021. Releasing a new camera knowing that in many places camera stores are closed and populations are trying to avoid going out in public is not good for sales.


----------



## SV (May 25, 2020)

It's about time


----------



## SUNDOG04 (May 25, 2020)

JoeDavid said:


> I look at the rumored specs and it’s obvious that the R5 is Canon’s Swiss Army knife of mirrorless cameras on steroids but I don’t really get the R6. I’m not sure who that camera is for unless Canon is giving one away with each R5 sold. 20mp is only competitive with some of the m4/3 offerings. Yes I know the 1DXm3 has only 20mp but the R6 specs read like an RP replacement with lower resolution but better video specs. Maybe Canon is really coming out with a major step up in sensor tech and felt like new high and low end mirrorless cameras will sell. Maybe a killer low light performer?


R6...affordable and many will be sold because of that. Does seem surprising that it is only 20MP. My 6D is only 20MP, and as a landscape camera it is fine and was affordable.


----------



## dwarven (May 25, 2020)

SUNDOG04 said:


> R6...affordable and many will be sold because of that. Does seem surprising that it is only 20MP. My 6D is only 20MP, and as a landscape camera it is fine and was affordable.



It will mostly depend on the quality of the sensor. If it has a good sensor then it will still resolve more detail than a worse sensor with higher MP. I had a D7500, which was "only" 20MP and it worked perfectly fine. The R6 sounds like it ill be a good budget friendly sports and wildlife fullframe, which is exactly what I'm looking for. As we all know, the 1DXIII is 20MP, and it's the best sports camera there is.


----------



## tpatana (May 25, 2020)

So.... R5, R6, and R1 teaser on top of those? Plus long list of RF lenses?


----------



## koch1948 (May 25, 2020)

amorse said:


> So back in January we had a rumour of 4 new full frame bodies to be released in 2020. Obviously a lot has changed around the world since then, but it certainly seems like those will be the 1DXIII, R5, R6 and ?? Maybe 5DV? Off chance of the high resolution body?


Maybe the EOS M5 Mark II instead of the EOS 5D Mark V? The EOS 5D Mark IV could be the end of the line for the EOS 5D series. Someday we will find out.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (May 25, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> Yes, it is annoying that a worldwide pandemic that has now claimed 350,000 lives has caused you to you wait a few more months to buy a camera that you want. I'm sure Canon is as annoyed as you are that they are now in a position where they will need to release a camera knowing that sales will be much lower than projected because of the resultant economic chaos. I'm sure they would much rather wait until 2021. Releasing a new camera knowing that in many places camera stores are closed and populations are trying to avoid going out in public is not good for sales.


Spare me your virtue signaling. I live in a pandemic hot spot and live with the consequences every day. I don’t need you to explain it to me. 
If that’s the reason for the delay they should say so. I didn’t ask them to release cherry picked marketing hype. That was their choice and they’ve kept it up right through the pandemic.


----------



## unfocused (May 25, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> This is becoming tedious IMO. If Canon hadn’t said anything about the release that would be fine but they haven’t done that. They’ve released marketing style top line specs meant to disrupt the market but so substance. For some of us, the substance actually matters.
> That may work to their benefit with the overall market. I couldn’t say. But in my case I’m finding it increasingly annoying and at some point I’ll probably just forget the R5, buy an Xt4 and move on. Getting to the point where I just don’t care anymore.


Clearly this is a highly anticipated release and Canon is going to milk it for everything they can. They are, after all, in the business of selling cameras. If you think that a Fuji Xt4 is a reasonable substitute for the R5, you were never in the R5 target market anyway.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (May 25, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Clearly this is a highly anticipated release and Canon is going to milk it for everything they can. They are, after all, in the business of selling cameras. If you think that a Fuji Xt4 is a reasonable substitute for the R5, you were never in the R5 target market anyway.


Unless you’ve tried one how do you know? Because Canon dropped a couple of marketing tear sheets. It’s possible that the R5 will be a better video cam than the XT4 but given how much better the XT3 is than Canon’s current offerings I don’t think anyone can say that for sure. What is sure is that I can shoot with the XT4 now and I have no idea when we are likely to see the R5 or what it’s real world performance will be. 
But you go ahead and tell me what I’m not the market for if it makes you feel good.

edit. How far into the 1DX mark III cycle were we before Canon dropped the 20MP shoe. Nearly to the end as I recall. Some folks seem to have forgotten that and whipped themselves into a frenzy over this cam. The inevitable disappointment won’t be far behind when we get the final specs. Count on it.


----------



## The3o5FlyGuy (May 25, 2020)

It’s an update to update us on nothing lol


----------



## bergstrom (May 25, 2020)

Its such a big annoucement , even Jesus will make an apearance.


----------



## Hector1970 (May 25, 2020)

I'd wish they'd just get it over with and announce its $5900 and I can completely forget about it. 
Knowing my luck they will announce it at $3900 and tempt me once again to part with my hard earned money.
I think Canon have overhyped it. Any wow factor is already gone. It can only disappoint from here on in.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 26, 2020)

My guess is the announcement isn't close until we start getting some major leaks.

Jack


----------



## BillB (May 26, 2020)

Hector1970 said:


> I think Canon have overhyped it. Any wow factor is already gone. It can only disappoint from here on


Canon put out some specs that got quite a few people pretty excited, but Canon hasn’t been overhyping anything so far as I can tell.


----------



## M. D. Vaden of Oregon (May 26, 2020)

*Could the July announcement be the R5 on / off power button certification?

*


----------



## brad-man (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Ozarker (May 26, 2020)

yoms said:


> When 5D Mark V? Please Canon!


Never


----------



## Ozarker (May 26, 2020)

JoeDavid said:


> I look at the rumored specs and it’s obvious that the R5 is Canon’s Swiss Army knife of mirrorless cameras on steroids but I don’t really get the R6. I’m not sure who that camera is for unless Canon is giving one away with each R5 sold. 20mp is only competitive with some of the m4/3 offerings. Yes I know the 1DXm3 has only 20mp but the R6 specs read like an RP replacement with lower resolution but better video specs. Maybe Canon is really coming out with a major step up in sensor tech and felt like new high and low end mirrorless cameras will sell. Maybe a killer low light performer?


Hi Joe! I do not think there is any competition between 20mp sensor on M4/3 vs 20mp sensor on full frame. Especially in low light. Two very different animals, in my personal opinion.


----------



## Ozarker (May 26, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I'm just chilling on this. I'm saving money for the inevitable release so don't need to melt my credit card. In the meantime, I'm trying to train my Black Lab puppy so I can take him along on photo adventures.
> View attachment 190595


Beautiful pup! Dogs can be so wonderful. Cats can be such smug bastards! (No offense to anyone  )


----------



## usern4cr (May 26, 2020)

I don't get why the R6 with 20MP sensor is getting diss'd by so many people. At a low price it will be a *major* hit for Canon, selling more bodies (IMHO) than the R5 and getting more people to jump into the Canon R camp and buy more R lenses making an even bigger contribution.

I may be eagerly awaiting the R5, as many on this site probably are, but the average Joe(or Josephine) might just be able to afford the R6 kit. They'll be so happy to have it for all the beautiful video they take, all the beautiful pictures they get, and in the future they might add on something like an affordable RF 85mm f1.8 and they'll be wow'd by the truly beautiful portraits they get. The R6 is going to be as big of a hit as the R5!


----------



## unfocused (May 26, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Unless you’ve tried one how do you know? Because Canon dropped a couple of marketing tear sheets. It’s possible that the R5 will be a better video cam than the XT4 but given how much better the XT3 is than Canon’s current offerings I don’t think anyone can say that for sure. What is sure is that I can shoot with the XT4 now and I have no idea when we are likely to see the R5 or what it’s real world performance will be.
> But you go ahead and tell me what I’m not the market for if it makes you feel good.



The XT4 is a $1,700 crop sensor body. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that isn't the market being targeted by the R5. If the XT4 does what you need, then why wait? The R5 will likely be at least twice the price.



Graphic.Artifacts said:


> edit. How far into the 1DX mark III cycle were we before Canon dropped the 20MP shoe. Nearly to the end as I recall. Some folks seem to have forgotten that and whipped themselves into a frenzy over this cam.



Actually, Canon Rumors Guy was telling us it would have a 20mp sensor for quite some time. Many of us didn't believe him, but we can't say it was sprung on us.



Graphic.Artifacts said:


> The inevitable disappointment won’t be far behind when we get the final specs. Count on it.



You already know that the R5 will be a disappointment and the XT4 has everything you need. Why are you even bothering to post?. Just buy the Fuji and be happy.


----------



## Mr Majestyk (May 26, 2020)

Wonder what lenses are coming. In no particular order (other than 500 immediately) this is what I want to see:

500 f/4L IS
300 f/2.8L IS
150 f/2.8L Macro HIS
20/24/35/50/85 f/1.8
135 f/1.8L IS
12-24 f/4L
150-600 f/4.5-6.3L IS
20-35 f/2L
600 f/5.6 DO IS


----------



## YuengLinger (May 26, 2020)

I can't separate the virtue signaling from the cabin fever in many of these scolding posts!


----------



## derpderp (May 26, 2020)

dancan said:


> I am pretty sure Canon will tell you the prize before ordering. Perhaps even the specs and if the camera really exists.


Wait there's a prize involved? Do let me know!!


----------



## derpderp (May 26, 2020)

JoeDavid said:


> I look at the rumored specs and it’s obvious that the R5 is Canon’s Swiss Army knife of mirrorless cameras on steroids but I don’t really get the R6. I’m not sure who that camera is for unless Canon is giving one away with each R5 sold. 20mp is only competitive with some of the m4/3 offerings. Yes I know the 1DXm3 has only 20mp but the R6 specs read like an RP replacement with lower resolution but better video specs. Maybe Canon is really coming out with a major step up in sensor tech and felt like new high and low end mirrorless cameras will sell. Maybe a killer low light performer?



Obviously the R6 comes as a free attachment to each RF L lens purchased.


----------



## derpderp (May 26, 2020)

ordinaryfilmmaker said:


> Thanks for the update Craig. I published shortly after your post. Looking forward to the invitation from Canon for the June event. My birthday is in July. Will there be an R5 wrapped up for me  Only time with tell. or will I have to wait months



oh hey I actually watch your vids on youtube.


----------



## derpderp (May 26, 2020)

Normalnorm said:


> I think that the whole "short flange distance will give us better/faster/sharper lenses" hype is technically true but realistically minimal. Considering that the EF 35 f1.4 LII and the EF 85 f1.4 are superb lenses in "old" mounts it seems we are actually seeing just the better designs that experience and technology give us being launched in mirrorless RF mount.
> It is hard to find a native mirrorless lens that could not have been made for a mirrored camera.
> I hope to be corrected but *even the RF 28-70 f2 is still something that could have appeared in EF mount*.



Sure, except that'll it'll probably be utterly massive and impractical to take anywhere.


----------



## derpderp (May 26, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> It's good to have another R5/6 thread, as ... well ... that's all there is for now.  Looks like we may have another month of this kind of thing before we get the remaining R5 info, but at least this keeps it interesting.
> 
> Regarding lenses, the one thing I'm most interested in is what the weight of the RF 70-135 f2 will be. If it is under 1200g then it'd be somewhat tolerable to carry around and probably be the best portrait lens ever (well, to me as I lean towards zooms).  But the RF 28-70 f2 was 1430g so that may be overly wishful thinking.
> 
> Time for some good coffee while we wait ...  ...



I've been using the RF 28-70 F2 and its a truly incredible lens. Yes, its pretty big and bulky, but I'd rather have it on my EOS R than having to carry 3 prime lenses (35, 50, 85).


----------



## Quarkcharmed (May 26, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Beautiful pup! Dogs can be so wonderful. Cats can be such smug bastards! (No offense to anyone  )


Cats are better than dogs.


----------



## The Supplanter (May 26, 2020)

As excited as I am for the R5, I will hold out to see if a stills version will come to fruition.


----------



## derpderp (May 26, 2020)

The Supplanter said:


> As excited as I am for the R5, I will hold out to see if a stills version will come to fruition.



I'd bet my EOS R that a stills only version of the R5 will never happen.


----------



## degos (May 26, 2020)

derpderp said:


> Sure, except that'll it'll probably be utterly massive and impractical to take anywhere.



An EF 28-70 f/2 wouldn't be noticeably larger than the RF version because they both _cast the same image dimensions_.

A marginally shorter flange distance doesn't change physics. f/2 is still f/2 and in fact trickier optics are needed in RF to get the light rays to converge in a shorter distance.

Look at the 24-105 f/4 for a direct comparison; RF and EF are identical in diameter and about 9mm different in length.

RF was a good opportunity to introduce new and faster lens communication but it cannae change the laws of physics, Cap'n.


----------



## edoorn (May 26, 2020)

The Supplanter said:


> As excited as I am for the R5, I will hold out to see if a stills version will come to fruition.


It will be the very high res R body which is coming later. In the meanwhile, the R5 will probably be the best still camera Canon has ever released.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (May 26, 2020)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I'm just chilling on this. I'm saving money for the inevitable release so don't need to melt my credit card. In the meantime, I'm trying to train my Black Lab puppy so I can take him along on photo adventures.
> 
> View attachment 190595


Snap. Chances of taking the dog / puppy with you when wanting to go on photo adventures, Absolutely none lol. This is the 4th puppy and they all just want to play and run and generally have all the attention.  I have to admit, she is a nightmare to take photos of because she is so black but I could spend all day snapping away.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 26, 2020)

The R5 is no doubt the flagship for the R series cameras until such time as a R1 arrives. The R6 at 20mp is fine for the majority of landscape photographers. However the R lineup has one serious shortcoming. The R5 is catered well for lenses but the R & R6 are not. The RF 24-105mm f4L IS USM is a good mid point lens as is the RF35 f1.8 macro. The RF 24-240mm f4-6.3 is OK but not a shiny example of optical improvement promised by Canon from a mirrorless mount. Where are the f4 16-35mm, 24-70mm, 70-200mm? These are staples of many landscape photographers that dont need f2.8 and prefer smaller lenses as a result all are the perfect partners for the R6. 
The EOR R although 30mp had a strange control layout Ive never really got used too. It was not a smooth move from the 6D MKI & II. The touch bar was awful and the touch screen for focus far too sensitive and annoying to use (I turn it off). 
I hope the R6 is the camera to replace the 6D MKII and the R5 for the 5D MKIV, if they address the f4 zooms then I will be buying both cameras and the f4 zooms. (The R5 will replace my trusty 5DS).


----------



## Starting out EOS R (May 26, 2020)

Normalnorm said:


> Unless we are waiting for Godot.


Its funny in the current situation, everyone is wanting to do things they used to do like go out, meet people, go on holiday, just be normal, oh and buy an EOS R5. The anticipation is killing us.

Thinking back on similar times when I've waited for something with great excitement & when the time eventually came to have said item, it was great, the buzz of taking delivery, unboxing and using it for the first time. However, it may just be me but after a few days / weeks, attention soon turns to whatever is replacing said item, or some other news worthy product that may be coming along that grabs my attention.

That's the way of the world we live in I suppose & exactly what manufacturers like Canon, Sony, Apple and Samsung etc want, otherwise they would stop selling new stuff once we'd purchased an item.

I think lockdown is getting to me getting all philosophical. 

Bring on the announcement Canon.


----------



## koenkooi (May 26, 2020)

Starting out EOS R said:


> Its funny in the current situation, everyone is wanting to do things they used to do like go out, meet people, go on holiday, just be normal, oh and buy an EOS R5. The anticipation is killing us.
> 
> Thinking back on similar times when I've waited for something with great excitement & when the time eventually came to have said item, it was great, the buzz of taking delivery, unboxing and using it for the first time. However, it may just be me but after a few days / weeks, attention soon turns to whatever is replacing said item, or some other news worthy product that may be coming along that grabs my attention.
> 
> ...


The five stages of acquisition


----------



## derpderp (May 26, 2020)

degos said:


> An EF 28-70 f/2 wouldn't be noticeably larger than the RF version because they both _cast the same image dimensions_.
> 
> A marginally shorter flange distance doesn't change physics. f/2 is still f/2 and in fact trickier optics are needed in RF to get the light rays to converge in a shorter distance.
> 
> ...



EF flange distance = 44.00mm
RF flange distance = 20.00mm

Now I don't have a PhD in Mathematics or a degree in optical lens design, but 20mm is ~54% shorter than 44mm. If that's "marginally shorter" to you, then very well. Regardless, I'd take Canon's engineers' word for saying that RF has enabled them to make lenses that are smaller/faster/optically superior than their EF counterparts.


----------



## scyrene (May 26, 2020)

jvillain said:


> I'll be honest. I used to be pretty excited but I have now lost all interest.



Why?


----------



## scyrene (May 26, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> I didn’t ask them to release cherry picked marketing hype. That was their choice and they’ve kept it up right through the pandemic.



Wait, I thought there was just one announcement a few months ago, the rest is rumours.


----------



## Mahk43 (May 26, 2020)

tcphoto said:


> I bought a couple 5DIV's in September of '18 as the R was announced, eighteen months later a pro version may be announced. I have no regrets with my choice and hope that the R Series does well, I'll keep an open mind to how it may benefit my work. My initial impression of the R lenses was how expensive they are compared to my EF L's, with the sensor located closer to the mount shouldn't it be easier to make faster lenses?


That is what they did with a full trinity of RF F2.8 for the same weight as the EF F4 trinity, no?


----------



## Mahk43 (May 26, 2020)

derpderp said:


> EF flange distance = 44.00mm
> RF flange distance = 20.00mm
> 
> Now I don't have a PhD in Mathematics or a degree in optical lens design, but 20mm is ~54% shorter than 44mm. If that's "marginally shorter" to you, then very well. Regardless, I'd take Canon's engineers' word for saying that RF has enabled them to make lenses that are smaller/faster/optically superior than their EF counterparts.



You compare only what is between the sensor and the focus point, that is just one side of the equation.
Even in this side, if you make the focus point closer, you'll have to put optics with bigger angles to make to rays converge to the sensor.
With bigger angles optics you'll have more chromatic aberrations and other issues with quality, and weight.
That is what they did but a little, balancing with quality to make the best lenses.

I think they choose the right balance between weight, quality, center of gravity and size, it was not easy but they did it very well


----------



## Starting out EOS R (May 26, 2020)

degos said:


> An EF 28-70 f/2 wouldn't be noticeably larger than the RF version because they both _cast the same image dimensions_.
> 
> A marginally shorter flange distance doesn't change physics. f/2 is still f/2 and in fact trickier optics are needed in RF to get the light rays to converge in a shorter distance.
> 
> ...


I had the EF 24-105 f4l and now have the RF version. They are very similar and although Im not a scientist and haven't done this comparison scientifically, the RF version does seem a little faster and is a little more 'squat' than the EF version. It's probably because I now use the RF version but I do prefer it.


----------



## koenkooi (May 26, 2020)

scyrene said:


> Wait, I thought there was just one announcement a few months ago, the rest is rumours.



And publications from regulatory bodies, whose timetables are mostly out of Canons control. They do contribute to the feeling of being drip-fed information to keep the hype going, but that's all it is, a feeling.


----------



## Starting out EOS R (May 26, 2020)

Mahk43 said:


> You compare only what is between the sensor and the focus point, that is just one side of the equation.
> Even in this side, if you make the focus point closer, you'll have to put optics with bigger angles to make to rays converge to the sensor.
> With bigger angles optics you'll have more chromatic aberrations and other issues with quality, and weight.
> That is what they did but a little, balancing with quality to make the best lenses.
> ...


I have the RF 24-105 f4l which was part of a kit package when I purchased the R, trading in my EF 24-105. I could have just used an adapter and kept my EF one but I'm glad I traded it in as the RF version does seem a little faster and smaller in the hand, plus I don't have to mess with adapter's. 

If the R5 is within budget, I was wondering about trading the 24-105 in for the RF24-70 f2.8L as I now have the RF70-200 but I'm not sure if it's worth losing the extra flexibility of the 24-105 for a faster lens? I'd have both but I'm not that wealthy lol. Decisions decisions.


----------



## usern4cr (May 26, 2020)

derpderp said:


> I've been using the RF 28-70 F2 and its a truly incredible lens. Yes, its pretty big and bulky, but I'd rather have it on my EOS R than having to carry 3 prime lenses (35, 50, 85).


Thanks, derpderp - Your post makes me want to take a 2nd (or 3rd...) look at the RF 28-70 F2. I had been assuming that the significant weight would be too much for me to want to carry around. Any chance you could talk more about the issues carrying it around, and about what kind of pictures you can get that make the f2 really shine?


----------



## Starting out EOS R (May 26, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, derpderp - Your post makes me want to take a 2nd (or 3rd...) look at the RF 28-70 F2. I had been assuming that the significant weight would be too much for me to want to carry around. Any chance you could talk more about the issues carrying it around, and about what kind of pictures you can get that make the f2 really shine?


That would be really helpful information as I'm the same, ditch the RF 24-105 for the 24/28-70 or not???


----------



## Mark3794 (May 26, 2020)

I need an announcement, i can't stand sony fanboys anymore


----------



## Ozarker (May 26, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, derpderp - Your post makes me want to take a 2nd (or 3rd...) look at the RF 28-70 F2. I had been assuming that the significant weight would be too much for me to want to carry around. Any chance you could talk more about the issues carrying it around, and about what kind of pictures you can get that make the f2 really shine?


It is a beast. It is big and it is heavy. But like @derpderp said, it would be easier than carrying three fast primes... unless you are carrying 3 f/1.8 primes.


----------



## heheapa (May 26, 2020)

Exactly, I think last round the hype was on 5D mark II, which was 12 years ago....


----------



## Quarkcharmed (May 26, 2020)

jeffa4444 said:


> The R6 at 20mp is fine for the majority of landscape photographers.



20mp is too little by modern standards. I guess most landscape photographers would disagree. 

20mp with good low light performance can be good for astroscapes, but it's a niche sub-genre.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (May 26, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> I need an announcement, i can't stand sony fanboys anymore



Tell them Fuji is better than Sony, it'll keep them restrained for a couple of days. Then... run!!


----------



## Mark3794 (May 26, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Tell them Fuji is better than Sony, it'll keep them restrained for a couple of days. Then... run!!


No need to run, they are buried deep in their menus


----------



## Ozarker (May 26, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> 20mp is too little by modern standards. I guess most landscape photographers would disagree.
> 
> 20mp with good low light performance can be good for astroscapes, but it's a niche sub-genre.


Yet it is perfectly fine for those who only ever post to social media and want FF. I can also see it for people who take indoor shots without flash and want better noise control. Really, 20mp isn't anything to really discount too much. Depending on the price, this will probably be a big seller.


----------



## slclick (May 26, 2020)

bergstrom said:


> Its such a big annoucement , even Jesus will make an apearance.


Only at the Canon Mexico announcement.


----------



## arbitrage (May 26, 2020)

I still don't understand the talk of an R6 being announced before the final R5 announcement. Sure the rumour site has been talking about an R6 since the time we started talking about the R5. But Canon has not even hinted at an R6 and they have already released the majority of R5 specs, had it briefly in the hands of press, have it on their website etc. I would find it very odd if they all of a sudden do a full R6 announcement before doing the final (full specs, price, release date) R5 announcement. Yet we've continually heard on this site that the R6 was coming in May and the R5 in July. Makes no sense to me given what Canon had done so far in regards to the R5.


----------



## koenkooi (May 26, 2020)

arbitrage said:


> I still don't understand the talk of an R6 being announced before the final R5 announcement. Sure the rumour site has been talking about an R6 since the time we started talking about the R5. But Canon has not even hinted at an R6 and they have already released the majority of R5 specs, had it briefly in the hands of press, have it on their website etc. I would find it very odd if they all of a sudden do a full R6 announcement before doing the final (full specs, price, release date) R5 announcement. Yet we've continually heard on this site that the R6 was coming in May and the R5 in July. Makes no sense to me given what Canon had done so far in regards to the R5.



I've understood it as "Announce R5, get pre-orders in, wait a few weeks, announce R6".


----------



## Go Wild (May 26, 2020)

arbitrage said:


> I still don't understand the talk of an R6 being announced before the final R5 announcement. Sure the rumour site has been talking about an R6 since the time we started talking about the R5. But Canon has not even hinted at an R6 and they have already released the majority of R5 specs, had it briefly in the hands of press, have it on their website etc. I would find it very odd if they all of a sudden do a full R6 announcement before doing the final (full specs, price, release date) R5 announcement. Yet we've continually heard on this site that the R6 was coming in May and the R5 in July. Makes no sense to me given what Canon had done so far in regards to the R5.


To be honest much things in the "supposed" R6 doesn´t make too much sense....Maybe they will make sense after the release...or better after we know something more about it. Canon didn´t made yet any announcement on this one but we did had rumored specs shortly after the first R5 rumors. 

To me all this R6 is a bit strange.... The low MP count could lead us to an entry level camera but specially the video specs indicate other thing. The FPS (20fps/12FPS) or something near this, lead us to a fast camera far from an entry level one...The huge specs on video could tell us that this is a more videocentric camera, but other specs give the idea that this is not a videocentric camera. The more logical thinking is that the EOS R6 is a 6D level camera, like a baby R5, but we come back to Mp....20mp seems a bit too low for this segment...Good for photojornalism but bad for landscapers, streetphoto, weeding or wildlife. If this is a medium level camera, lacks a bit on MP and is great in video! But....If the camera presents a great sensor even in 20mp....well.... I guess we need to wait and see.

You are totally right about the dates and announcements, I also would find extremely weird if Canon announce the R6 before the R5! For me...R5 will come in early days of June and R6 will come on July. This is different from the first rumors witch indicates that the R6 would come in June and R5 in July. Now...we know that the R6 will not make the appearance in the markets in June and of course we know that Canon plans have changed due to COVID....

I am expecting in early June to see the R5, the new RF/EF extenders (1.4 and x2) and some new lenses. Well...At least is what I want to happen!


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2020)

[URL='http://i.viglink.com/?key=4d330a4797ea127575531d3ebd1213b0&insertId=0cedd19fd50ab598&type=KW&exp=-1%3Ana%3A0&libId=kanxnlzn0100y11i000DAc5e5c1j1&loc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2Fforum%2Findex.php%3Fthreads%2Fmajor-canon-announcements-coming-in-june-july-cr3.38603%2F&v=1&iid=0cedd19fd50ab598&out=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.maplin.co.uk%2Fhobbyist%3Fmanufacturer%3D254&ref=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.canonrumors.com%2Fmajor-canon-announcements-coming-in-june-july-cr3%2F&title=Major%20Canon%20announcements%20coming%20in%20June%20%26%20July%20%5BCR3%5D%20%7C%20Canon%20Rumors&txt=%3Cspan%3ECanon%3C%2Fspan%3E']Canon[/URL] Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



This again could be spot on perfect timing by Canon to grab the FF ML market by the horns (like the 5D did) and upset the apple cart - sleeping giant has woken.

For my view point hopefully Nikon can fasten up its Z programme and bring more Z lenses + Z bodies faster, maybe Z8, Z9 and Z70 (DX).

The Sony fan people will be up in the air and upset "world's ending" once Canon announces EOS R5 and EOS R6 + more of its excellent RF glass.


----------



## unfocused (May 26, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> To be honest much things in the "supposed" R6 doesn´t make too much sense....Maybe they will make sense after the release...or better after we know something more about it. Canon didn´t made yet any announcement on this one but we did had rumored specs shortly after the first R5 rumors...



It's worth remembering that the 6D was almost universally panned on this forum and on review sites. But it was the best selling full frame body for a year or more after it was released and people started using it. Many of us are confused right now because we don't yet know where Canon will slot the R6 in the lineup. Once the full specs and price is known, we'll have a better idea of the target market. Canon seldom makes marketing mistakes, so even if it is a head-scratcher to us after it is released, it will probably be a good seller for Canon.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (May 26, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Yet it is perfectly fine for those who only ever post to social media and want FF.



I'm not saying you can't shoot landscapes with a 20mp camera. Certainly there's no megapixel count in the definition of landscape photography. However, in the last-gen FF cameras across all major brands, 20mp is a little bit too little for landscapes... But if your goal is social media *only* then there's no need in FF.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 26, 2020)

You could not possible take landscape shots on the R6? Then again you could not on the 6D (20.2MP). Seriously this is plain dumb I used a 6D exclusively for landscape and Ive used the 6D MKII exclusively for landscape. Shot in question taken on the 6D.


----------



## CDR (May 26, 2020)

Maybe they are awaiting the possible Sony A7 4 specs before announcing the R6 - which could even be announced later today as Sonyalpharumours mentioned in the past?


----------



## PhotoRN86 (May 26, 2020)

David_E said:


> Settle down. Hundreds of thousands of people around the world are waiting in agony to learn if their loved ones are going to survive COVID-19.




This post was not necessary and I find this to be your own attempt to try to high horse a random person coming here to just enjoy what we all do here, which is Cameras. I am a Nurse who has been working during these times, and on a COVID unit and I still like to enjoy my photography life by coming onto to these forums to keep my sanity, then I see this pointless post from you trying to act all high and mighty out of nowhere and unrelated to what we are discussing in here. I am glad others on here could see through your poor attempt to try to set yourself higher than someone on here... very low of you


----------



## derpderp (May 26, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks, derpderp - Your post makes me want to take a 2nd (or 3rd...) look at the RF 28-70 F2. I had been assuming that the significant weight would be too much for me to want to carry around. Any chance you could talk more about the issues carrying it around, and about what kind of pictures you can get that make the f2 really shine?



Happy to share. The RF 28-70 F2 + EOS R is not meant for one-handed operation, unless you have very strong forearms. I have average sized hands, and I cannot fit my hand around the girth of the lens. I have to use the combo with both hands at all times.

So what does that entail for everyday use? I take portraits mostly, and often times in very dimly lit environments, so I really appreciate the F2 aperture. I thought the combo would be too heavy for me to lug around all day, but carrying both the 28-70mm and the 70-200mm has been very easy on my back (as compared to my previous load of 3 portrait primes and the 70-200mm). Ever since I bought the 28-70mm, my prime lenses have been collecting dust at home (and I'll only bring them out if I foresee a VERY dimly lit environment, or if I want a particular 'look'). The 28-70mm performs very well in almost all areas - sharpness, bokeh, color rendition.

Size and weight (and perhaps $$) really are the only drawbacks to this lens.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (May 26, 2020)

jeffa4444 said:


> You could not possible take landscape shots on the R6?


Currently it's impossible. Guess why... 



jeffa4444 said:


> Then again you could not on the 6D (20.2MP).



It's the camera from 2012. It had a very decent megapixel count at the time.
What I'm saying is among modern cameras, 20 megapixels don't make a great deal for landscapes.


----------



## jeffa4444 (May 26, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Currently it's impossible. Guess why...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A camera is a tool and its only as good as the person that uses it. Good in low light / low noise is what I would be looking for in the R6 i.e. good dynamic range. The 5DS has 50mp but its not particularly a good landscape camera although its great in a studio. Unless your cropping often 45 / 50mp is overkill and the difference between say 20mp and 24mp if you have a good clean 20mp sensor can only be seen by pixel peepers. I can see why birders want high MP and fashion to show off fine detail in clothes etc.


----------



## Deleted member 68328 (May 26, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Never


Fortunately for OVF shooters, you don't work at Canon!


----------



## unfocused (May 26, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Never


This kind of trolling gets tedious. We get that some people think mirrorless is the end all and be all. Some of us don't. No need to be annoying about it.


----------



## unfocused (May 26, 2020)

CDR said:


> Maybe they are awaiting the possible Sony A7 4 specs before announcing the R6 - which could even be announced later today as Sonyalpharumours mentioned in the past?


Why? They aren't going to change their specs based on a Sony announcement. They couldn't even if they wanted to, but I'm sure they don't want to. Besides, Canon has known what the Sony specs are for months anyway.


----------



## cayenne (May 26, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> With everyone so excited to get this camera right now in the middle of the pandemic...what would you go shoot if you had it in your hands tomorrow? I'm thinking we would see some really high quality (suspiciously close to 45MP) cat pictures and 8K cat videos with the option to download the RAW footage in case you wanted to review the sharpness of the cat's whiskers. Kind of like what we are seeing out of the C300III right now.




Well, to be fair....not everyone is locked down at home and can still freely move about to take pictures....you just gotta be careful, mask up if around others, etc.

But I'd have to think in areas where you are not locked down....landscape pics would be quite easy to go shoot and by nature of it, be socially distant.



C


----------



## usern4cr (May 26, 2020)

derpderp said:


> Happy to share. The RF 28-70 F2 + EOS R is not meant for one-handed operation, unless you have very strong forearms. I have average sized hands, and I cannot fit my hand around the girth of the lens. I have to use the combo with both hands at all times.
> 
> So what does that entail for everyday use? I take portraits mostly, and often times in very dimly lit environments, so I really appreciate the F2 aperture. I thought the combo would be too heavy for me to lug around all day, but carrying both the 28-70mm and the 70-200mm has been very easy on my back (as compared to my previous load of 3 portrait primes and the 70-200mm). Ever since I bought the 28-70mm, my prime lenses have been collecting dust at home (and I'll only bring them out if I foresee a VERY dimly lit environment, or if I want a particular 'look'). The 28-70mm performs very well in almost all areas - sharpness, bokeh, color rendition.
> 
> Size and weight (and perhaps $$) really are the only drawbacks to this lens.


Thanks for sharing. I always take pictures 2 handed, no matter how small & light the camera is, so one handed worries don't exist for me. 

Since you take portraits mostly I assume that you will also get the RF 70-135 f2 when it comes out, correct? When that happens, will you stop carrying your RF(I assume) 70-200 f2.8? Also, will you then mainly use the RF 70-135 f2 for portraits instead of the RF 28-70 f2, or will you find the two f2 zooms to be ideal as the pair you use for portraits across that entire range?


----------



## Ozarker (May 26, 2020)

unfocused said:


> This kind of trolling gets tedious. We get that some people think mirrorless is the end all and be all. Some of us don't. No need to be annoying about it.


I was not trolling at all. I simply expressed what I think reality will be. That you don’t like my speculation is your own problem. BTW: I have never said that mirrorless is the “end all and be all”. I’m simply making a prediction based on the fact that Canon is going to have to trim. The fact that the 7D series seems to be disappearing from websites for order reinforces my opinion in my own mind. Go try and buy a 7D II at Adorama (body only). Don’t like what I think about it? Tough for you. I couldn’t care less. If I’m wrong, so what?






Is the EOS 7DII being discontinued?


I received an email from a dealer about Canon discounts including a massive one on the 7DII, £1429 down to £999 as part of the Canon May offerings. The 7DII isn't listed at all on WEX, our biggest on-line dealer, and also by a grey market supplier HDew. Does this mean it's the end for the...




www.canonrumors.com





Just like I don't think there will be a 7D Mark III, I don't think there will be a 5D Mark V. That's my opinion. Don't like it? Tough. That ain't trollin', Clem. Stop trolling while accusing others of doing so.


----------



## Ozarker (May 26, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> I'm not saying you can't shoot landscapes with a 20mp camera. Certainly there's no megapixel count in the definition of landscape photography. However, in the last-gen FF cameras across all major brands, 20mp is a little bit too little for landscapes... But if your goal is social media *only* then there's no need in FF.


There really is no need of ASPC or anything besides a phone, then.


----------



## derpderp (May 26, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> Thanks for sharing. I always take pictures 2 handed, no matter how small & light the camera is, so one handed worries don't exist for me.
> 
> Since you take portraits mostly I assume that you will also get the RF 70-135 f2 when it comes out, correct? When that happens, will you stop carrying your RF(I assume) 70-200 f2.8? Also, will you then mainly use the RF 70-135 f2 for portraits instead of the RF 28-70 f2, or will you find the two f2 zooms to be ideal as the pair you use for portraits across that entire range?



The 70-135 F2 does sound very interesting, but I think i'll be keeping the RF 70-200mm since the extra range is very useful for me. There are times where I simply do need the 200mm since i can't get any nearer to the action. However, I will give the 70-135mm F2 a try before I come to any conclusions.


----------



## unfocused (May 26, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I was not trolling at all. I simply expressed what I think reality will be. That you don’t like my speculation is your own problem. BTW: I have never said that mirrorless is the “end all and be all”. I’m simply making a prediction based on the fact that Canon is going to have to trim. The fact that the 7D series seems to be disappearing from websites for order reinforces my opinion in my own mind. Go try and buy a 7D II at Adorama (body only). Don’t like what I think about it? Tough for you. I couldn’t care less. If I’m wrong, so what?
> 
> http://[URL][URL]https://www.canonr...os-7dii-being-discontinued.38601/#post-833445[/URL][/URL]
> 
> Just like I don't think there will be a 7D Mark III, I don't think there will be a 5D Mark V. That's my opinion. Don't like it? Tough. That ain't trollin', Clem. Stop trolling while accusing others of doing so.


Of course everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I don't dislike your opinion. I could not care less about your opinion.

But, responding to someone's comment with a one word snarky answer that offers no supporting arguments or explanation is not expressing an opinion. It is trolling.

There has been ample discussion on this forum already about the likelihood of a 5DV. I believe logic is on the side of there being a 5DV. I don't find the fate of the 7D, which was always a niche within a niche within a niche to be relevant or compelling.

I'm happy to discuss the pros and cons logically and civilly with anyone. But, I'm also entitled to my opinion and my opinion is that your response did not further the discussion, but was simply trolling. Frankly it was beneath you. Many times your comments add to the discussion. This did not. And, your subsequent name calling only reflects poorly on you.


----------



## Joules (May 26, 2020)

Mark3794 said:


> I need an announcement, i can't stand sony fanboys anymore


I didn't see any of late in the forum. The only annoying folks currently around seem to be those that believe having great video capabilities cripples their stills.


----------



## Ozarker (May 26, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Of course everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I don't dislike your opinion. I could not care less about your opinion.
> 
> But, responding to someone's comment with a one word snarky answer that offers no supporting arguments or explanation is not expressing an opinion. It is trolling.
> 
> ...


If there was any snark, it was created in your own mind and attributed to me. He asked about when there will be a 5D Mark V. My answer was never. I am not obligated to explain why I think there won't be.

Now the snark:* I'll be sure to send you a draft of my answers to questions, for your approval, in the future.*

My name calling? I think 'twas you who started that. I think "Clem" is far nicer than "troll".  You've taken my short and concise answer to a very simple question, and twisted that into vile intentions, snark, and animosity you conjured up all on your own. My short answer was meant to keep just such a thing from happening. You twisted it into something it was not, and is not, meant to be. I assume the OP can ask why I think what I think all on his own if he wants to. Heck, even you could have done that. Instead, you decided to take the low road. You even decided, in your own mind, that I thin "mirrorless is the end all to be all". See a pattern? Look in the mirror.

*Clem Name Meaning*
The meaning of Clem is “Merciful, mild, gentle”.

What started all this for a guy who says he "could not care less" about my opinion:


yoms said:


> When 5D Mark V? Please Canon!


Never


----------



## Michael Clark (May 26, 2020)

koch1948 said:


> Maybe the EOS M5 Mark II instead of the EOS 5D Mark V? The EOS 5D Mark IV could be the end of the line for the EOS 5D series. Someday we will find out.



An M5 Mark II would be an APS-C camera, not the fourth _full frame_ body announced in 2020.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 26, 2020)

derpderp said:


> EF flange distance = 44.00mm
> RF flange distance = 20.00mm
> 
> Now I don't have a PhD in Mathematics or a degree in optical lens design, but 20mm is ~54% shorter than 44mm. If that's "marginally shorter" to you, then very well. Regardless, I'd take Canon's engineers' word for saying that RF has enabled them to make lenses that are smaller/faster/optically superior than their EF counterparts.



The area where that statement is most true is for lenses with focal lengths which required retrofocus designs with a 44mm registration distance but do not require retrofocus designs with a 20mm registration distance. It also means lenses shorter than 20mm in focal length that do still need retrofocus designs can be smaller, simpler and lighter than lenses with the same focal length that must use a 44mm registration distance, because their focal length is not as far removed from a 20mm registration distance as it would be with a 44mm registration distance. For lenses with focal distances longer than about twice the registration distance of the older 44mm mount, there's no real advantage in terms of lens design. Even some EF lenses longer than about 85mm have the rear lens element recessed several mm inside the rear opening of the lens. At 135mm and longer, all of them do.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 27, 2020)

scyrene said:


> Wait, I thought there was just one announcement a few months ago, the rest is rumours.



There have been at least two official announcements from Canon. The initial development announcement came in January. Then in March at what was originally planned to be done in conjunction with the NAB convention, there was another official release that was primarily video centric, which is understandable since the NAB (National Association of Broadcasters) is all about video.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 27, 2020)

scyrene said:


> Why?



Short attention span deficit disorder?


----------



## Michael Clark (May 27, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> 20mp is too little by modern standards. I guess most landscape photographers would disagree.
> 
> 20mp with good low light performance can be good for astroscapes, but it's a niche sub-genre.



Just for context:

The 5D Mark II is a 21 MP camera. It was considered revolutionary when introduced.
The 1D X is an 18 MP camera. It was considered revolutionary when introduced.
The "high resolution" 1Ds Mark III is a 21 MP camera. It was considered "the best" studio/portrait camera in the world when it was introduced.
The APS-H 1D Mark IV is an 16 MP camera. It was considered the best sports camera in the world when it was introduced.
The 1D X Mark II and 1D X Mark III are 20 MP cameras. They're both still used by many full time pros who want the camera that best fits their needs.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 27, 2020)

Quarkcharmed said:


> Currently it's impossible. Guess why...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's still a lot of great work being done with 20 MP (and less) cameras.


----------



## Michael Clark (May 27, 2020)

unfocused said:


> Why? They aren't going to change their specs based on a Sony announcement. They couldn't even if they wanted to, but I'm sure they don't want to. Besides, Canon has known what the Sony specs are for months anyway.



Historically, Canon has almost always preferred to let the competition make an announcement first, and then try to steal their thunder a few days later. It's not about changing specs, it's about marketing and keeping their products on the forefront of buyers' minds on a camera's release date.


----------



## unfocused (May 27, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> Historically, Canon has almost always preferred to let the competition make an announcement first, and then try to steal their thunder a few days later. It's not about changing specs, it's about marketing and keeping their products on the forefront of buyers' minds on a camera's release date.


Sure, I get that. But the OP specifically mentioned Sony specs "...awaiting the possible Sony A7 4 specs before announcing the R6..." I was wondering why someone would think they cared about seeing the Sony specs, since I'm sure they already know them and can't do anything about them at this point anyway. Perhaps I was being too literal with the OP's post.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (May 27, 2020)

jeffa4444 said:


> Good in low light / low noise is what I would be looking for in the R6 i.e. good dynamic range.



So in terms of landscapes, you're after astro/nightscapes? There's DR at base ISO 100 and there's high-ISO DR. We know very little about the performance of the R6. It's fantastic if they reuse the same sensor as 1DxIII.
However shooting on say 45mp sensor or 61mp sensor and then downsampling to 20mp may produce better (cleaner) results for astro shots than native 20mp.



Michael Clark said:


> There's still a lot of great work being done with 20 MP (and less) cameras.



There is. And 8 years ago, 20mp camera was a high resolution camera.
But from the beginning I was talking specifically about latest offers, and specifically for landscape photography, where a 20mp camera looks pale right now.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (May 27, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> There really is no need of ASPC or anything besides a phone, then.



If you're after more 'artistic' landscapes and not travel photography, shooting raw with high DR, interchangeable lens mount and filters will give you more freedom even when your target is Instagram-size images. But then you'll be fine with a 4/3 or a crop sensor camera.


----------



## rwvaughn (May 27, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Never



I'm also in agreement with you. It's simply an opinion but it's my opinion. I don't think there will be another 5D version release. 

At the end of the film age people clamored for digital, while a few diehards held onto film. Now for a number of years people clamored for Canon to go mirrorless. Mirrorless came and now a group is still begging to hold onto their mirror slappers. 

I love my mirror slapping 5D3. I held off on buying the 5D4 cause I had foresight to think Canon would jump into mirrorless sooner rather than later as the market drug it there. Canon appeased the DSLR crowd producing 3 adapter versions that work very well and don't devalue or make EF lenses obsolete. 

If Canon truly means for the R5 to be the 5D equivalent I'm expecting the body to be $3500 US. Placed side by side, R5 vs 5D5, I'd pick the R5 every time. The market will make the decision not any one's personal hope or desire.

It's my speculation that the R was just Canon's attempt to whet people's appetite and that when the serious mirrorless bodies were ready Canon is going full steam. I doubt that the R and Rs are going to be continued in the line and going forward it will be the M series, R5, R6 and the future pro R bodies.


----------



## Ozarker (May 27, 2020)

rwvaughn said:


> I'm also in agreement with you. It's simply an opinion but it's my opinion. I don't think there will be another 5D version release.
> 
> At the end of the film age people clamored for digital, while a few diehards held onto film. Now for a number of years people clamored for Canon to go mirrorless. Mirrorless came and now a group is still begging to hold onto their mirror slappers.
> 
> ...


I think you are right about no 5D Mark V. I skipped the 5D Mark IV thinking I'd wait for the 5D Mark V. While DSLRs still do have a place at the moment, I am ecstatic about my R for what I do. I was, at first, ambivalent about mirrorless. For what I do, the eye-AF and also not having to AFMA at all are huge pluses. So is WYSIWYG. If I were a sports shooter or bird shooter, I might have an issue. However, I think the R5 will remedy that.

The ILC market has shrunk and shrunk. Now we are in a heavy economic downturn. In my opinion, there just won't be the sales to keep so many lines alive.


----------



## Cryhavoc (May 28, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> With everyone so excited to get this camera right now in the middle of the pandemic...what would you go shoot if you had it in your hands tomorrow? I'm thinking we would see some really high quality (suspiciously close to 45MP) cat pictures and 8K cat videos with the option to download the RAW footage in case you wanted to review the sharpness of the cat's whiskers. Kind of like what we are seeing out of the C300III right now.



Plenty of places you can drive to during the pandemic. There isn't a mandatory do not leave the house order in place for much of the US. If you want to take a drive to a state park, you can.


----------



## Cryhavoc (May 28, 2020)

Go Wild said:


> I am sorry but...what a stupid sentence you have made!!! What have anything to do? Am I also the responsible for the hungry in Africa just because me wanting an R5???? Yes I DO passed the agony, YES I DO HAVE BEEN FOR MORE THAN 2 MONTHS CONFINED IN HOME OUT OF WORK! YES I DO HAVE TO GRIEVE A DEAD OF A FRIEND´S FATHER! I am sorry but I do consider your coment inapropriated and offensive!



I know he deleted that post, but what a myopic statement he made. 
It's as if, to him, that Covid is the only disease out there causing grief. Not like there are millions of people helping loved ones go through cancer or heart disease.

I haven't experienced any loved ones or friends go through Covid, but I have watched my parents deal with, suffer from and die from Cancer, but here I am, still waiting for more news on this new exciting camera.


----------



## herein2020 (May 28, 2020)

Cryhavoc said:


> Plenty of places you can drive to during the pandemic. There isn't a mandatory do not leave the house order in place for much of the US. If you want to take a drive to a state park, you can.



I know, it was a joke. Also, really...go to YouTube and look up sample C300III footage, there really is a proliferation of cat videos coming out of that $11K body.


----------



## SteveC (May 28, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> I know, it was a joke. Also, really...go to YouTube and look up sample C300III footage, there really is a proliferation of cat videos coming out of that $11K body.



Hop into a time machine and go back to 1960.

Tell someone that in 2010 ( much less 2020) everyone will have a small device on their belt or in their pocket that gives them access to all of the knowledge of the world.

Wow, amazing!!! What do you do with that?

Watch cat videos.


----------



## TAF (May 29, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Hop into a time machine and go back to 1960.
> 
> Tell someone that in 2010 ( much less 2020) everyone will have a small device on their belt or in their pocket that gives them access to all of the knowledge of the world.
> 
> ...



Watch cat videos? Believable. Make cat videos? Inconceivable!


----------



## SteveC (May 29, 2020)

TAF said:


> Watch cat videos? Believable. Make cat videos? Inconceivable!



That word...I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## unfocused (May 29, 2020)

TAF said:


> Watch cat videos? Believable. Make cat videos? Inconceivable!


Still the best cat videos ever.


----------



## Joules (May 30, 2020)

kraats said:


> New camera bodies are a big waste of money. That is what I have learned from the past.


What have you bought that brought you this opinion? Obviously that's just your impression. But phrased so generally, and on a gear enthusiasts forum like this, I think you're pretty alone with that impression.


----------



## koenkooi (May 30, 2020)

kraats said:


> [..] Why do people mention their stuff in their avatar? It is all about "my dick is bigger then yours".


The camera below your avatar is an autogenerated text based on the number of posts you have made. I think it starts with Powershot camera, moves up to EOS M, Rebels and finally FF EOS cameras.


----------



## Joules (May 30, 2020)

kraats said:


> It is my reaction to some sickening reactions on this forum. It is a rich people hobby. Some call themselves pro but they only want to be a pro. And yes even the r5 gives marginal better pictures


It certainly is a hobby to many people. There are plenty of enthusiasts that are just that, enthusiasts. Not pros. You don't need an expensive camera to generate pleasing results and enjoy the process of creating them though. A phone or used ILC will give many people all they may want at a far lower price than what the R5 is expected to cost.

However, there are many aspects beyond the actual result that impact your experience and enjoyment of the hobby. Higher end bodies enhance some of these aspects, and there are people who value these more than others. I personally very much enjoy the better ergonomics and the more reliable AF I obtained by moving from a 600D to an 80D. And there are people who will benefit from the speed, enhanced AF, resolution and video features and potentially the WYSIWYG EVF the R5 will likely bring to the table. That doesn't take away anything from the gear that's already out there. If you are satisfied with the current tech, that should not change just because newer stuff is out there. For certain circumstances, new bodies are advantageous. If you don't find yourself in these circumstances regularly or can't justify the price of a new body for the amount of advantage presented, that's fine.

Going as far as discrediting all new bodies or calling people sickening without specific reference to some objectionable post seems exaggerated to me.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2020)

scyrene said:


> Wait, I thought there was just one announcement a few months ago, the rest is rumours.


I continue to have interest but I must admit that the Christmas has come and gone feeling is real. It's almost like I've owned it and now the glamour has worn off. That's probably a good thing because it helps one focus on the reality of what it offers without the emotions. In other words, I can better articulate to my "boss" what exactly it will bring to my rather expensive hobby. I can't believe how tightly Canon keeps the lid on the leaks.

Jack


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (May 30, 2020)

unfocused said:


> The XT4 is a $1,700 crop sensor body. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that isn't the market being targeted by the R5. If the XT4 does what you need, then why wait? The R5 will likely be at least twice the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





unfocused said:


> The XT4 is a $1,700 crop sensor body. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that isn't the market being targeted by the R5. If the XT4 does what you need, then why wait? The R5 will likely be at least twice the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sensor in the XT4 is roughly the same size and is significantly higher resolution than the sensor in Canon's new $11,000 C300 Mark III. Save the "crop-sensor" jab for people who are impressed by that sort of nonsense. I could say that Fuji's X system, unlike Canon's APS-C "cropped" DSLR's, is built around the X-Trans' sensor dimension and therefore is no more of a "crop" than 35 mm sensors are a "crop" of MF but what's the point.

Edit: The reason why I don't "just buy an XT4" is that I still own $25K in Canon EF glass and I'm hopeful that eventually Canon will release a new camera that will make keeping it seem a little less stupid. I can also say that I know from personal experience that Canon was actively suppressing the 20MP Sensor spec well after the other critical specs were released. I attended a shooting demo of the 1DX Mark III with some Canon ambassadors well into the launch process and was informed that they were specifically told not to discuss the sensor. Our recollections also differ on what info was posted here but memory is funny that way so I couldn't say for sure. I also didn't say that I would be disappointed, I said that the frenzied hype believers will be disappointed and will be crying from one end of this forum the the other a couple of months from now. It will be the 5D Mark IV all over again.


----------



## tron (May 30, 2020)

There is a CR3 that Canon will make major announcements the next 46 …. months!


----------



## SaP34US (May 30, 2020)

Is there anyway to open CR3 file on a Samsund S10 android phone?


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 1, 2020)

Cryhavoc said:


> Plenty of places you can drive to during the pandemic. There isn't a mandatory do not leave the house order in place for much of the US. If you want to take a drive to a state park, you can.



That really depends on a lot of factors. In some states the gates to state parks are locked. In others the buildings and campgrounds are closed but hikers are allowed. Then there's my friend who lives in Maryland who just had his July camping reservations at a state park in Pennsylvania cancelled. They told him they were now open, but only to Pennsylvania residents. He lives closer to the campground in question than most of the people in Pennsylvania do!


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 1, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> The sensor in the XT4 is roughly the same size and is significantly higher resolution than the sensor in Canon's new $11,000 C300 Mark III. Save the "crop-sensor" jab for people who are impressed by that sort of nonsense. I could say that Fuji's X system, unlike Canon's APS-C "cropped" DSLR's, is built around the X-Trans' sensor dimension and therefore is no more of a "crop" than 35 mm sensors are a "crop" of MF but what's the point.
> 
> Edit: The reason why I don't "just buy an XT4" is that I still own $25K in Canon EF glass and I'm hopeful that eventually Canon will release a new camera that will make keeping it seem a little less stupid. I can also say that I know from personal experience that Canon was actively suppressing the 20MP Sensor spec well after the other critical specs were released. I attended a shooting demo of the 1DX Mark III with some Canon ambassadors well into the launch process and was informed that they were specifically told not to discuss the sensor. Our recollections also differ on what info was posted here but memory is funny that way so I couldn't say for sure. I also didn't say that I would be disappointed, I said that the frenzied hype believers will be disappointed and will be crying from one end of this forum the the other a couple of months from now. It will be the 5D Mark IV all over again.



You're comparing apples to oranges. The XT4 is a stills camera that also can record video. The C300Mark III is a video camera. Video doesn't need to be as high resolution as still images for most folks, including professional media creators, planned usage. Each frame of a video doesn't need to be as high quality as a still frame does, either. When the frames are whizzing by on a screen at 24 fps or more your brain fills in all of the gaps and synthesizes the picture you see in your mind. That doesn't happen when we're staring at a still image at pixel peeping enlargement ratios.


----------



## Graphic.Artifacts (Jun 1, 2020)

Michael Clark said:


> You're comparing apples to oranges. The XT4 is a stills camera that also can record video. The C300Mark III is a video camera. Video doesn't need to be as high resolution as still images for most folks, including professional media creators, planned usage. Each frame of a video doesn't need to be as high quality as a still frame does, either. When the frames are whizzing by on a screen at 24 fps or more your brain fills in all of the gaps and synthesizes the picture you see in your mind. That doesn't happen when we're staring at a still image at pixel peeping enlargement ratios.


Mirrorless cameras are video camcorders that are adapted to be able to shoot stills. They may be dsigned to resemble stills cameras for marketing and usability purposes but they are camcorders nonetheless.

If I just wanted to shoot stills I doubt if I'd ever need to buy another camera. Most of the development that is being done for stills is to make them even more idiot-proof than they are now. It's pretty hard to take a technically poor photo with any camera available today. DR is reaching theoretical limits and AF improvements are mainly targeted at unskilled users. Personally, I've never found that increased MP's really improved my photo's. It's nice to be able to crop a little more but IMO once you crop any photo to a significant degree it's pretty much a lost cause. The shooting experience gets better with every new generation but I think we are approaching peak IQ for interchangeable lens cameras. The real investment capital is going into phones. In contrast, video capture is progressing rapidly and it's the video functionality of the R5 that is most interesting to many of us.

edit: As far as stills go; I think it's obvious to anyone that, the smaller the sensor, the more difficult it is to make large enlargements. I've used cameras from minox minis to graphic arts cameras with imaging areas 500x full frame and it's as close to an unbreakable rule as exists in photgraphy. That being said, in my experience, modern APS-C sized sensor are perfectly capable of delivering high quality results for many purposes. It requires a bit more effort than a "full frame" but it certainly is achievable. 

edit 2: Another unbreakable rule could be "The compact camera that I carry with me takes infinitely better pictures than the bulky camera that's sitting on my desk".


----------



## cayenne (Jun 1, 2020)

Joules said:


> It certainly is a hobby to many people. There are plenty of enthusiasts that are just that, enthusiasts. Not pros. You don't need an expensive camera to generate pleasing results and enjoy the process of creating them though. A phone or used ILC will give many people all they may want at a far lower price than what the R5 is expected to cost.
> 
> However, there are many aspects beyond the actual result that impact your experience and enjoyment of the hobby. Higher end bodies enhance some of these aspects, and there are people who value these more than others. I personally very much enjoy the better ergonomics and the more reliable AF I obtained by moving from a 600D to an 80D. And there are people who will benefit from the speed, enhanced AF, resolution and video features and potentially the WYSIWYG EVF the R5 will likely bring to the table. That doesn't take away anything from the gear that's already out there. If you are satisfied with the current tech, that should not change just because newer stuff is out there. For certain circumstances, new bodies are advantageous. If you don't find yourself in these circumstances regularly or can't justify the price of a new body for the amount of advantage presented, that's fine.
> 
> Going as far as discrediting all new bodies or calling people sickening without specific reference to some objectionable post seems exaggerated to me.



Indeed.

I enjoy this as a hobby (hope to start generating some $$ off it, but not much yet)...and I have disposable income, at least so far.
I have some film cameras that I VERY much enjoy. I have the 5D3...was my very first DSLR...and I bought it for video primarily.

But now I'm very much into stills. I'm enjoying shooting old medium format cameras (Hassy V Series), etc....I'm not the type of person to buy piddly crap all the time, I tend to save my $$ for large purchases. I save and I buy the best I can for whatever I want....cameras included.

I'm saving for the R5. I do shoot concerts (when they start again)...and I do enjoy creating with it, with different aspects of digital photography...macro, focus stacking....composite imaging, etc.

I don't buy cameras or cars or really anything to 'brag' about...I research what I want and buy the best I can afford for that particular tool.

Over the years I have amassed a great deal of equipment...much of it is $$....but I saved and bought. 

I almost NEVER buy anything I cannot pay right then and there with cash....I do, however, put that cash in savings if I have a X Months no interest financing thing. and I do pay that way...but again, I have the cash to back it up....I do not go into CC debt for things like this.

So, yes...some people can afford bit more than others. That's just the way of the world. There are TONs of people I now with vastly greater amounts of disposable income, but it doesn't bother me. It should bother anyone.

Just do what you can, do what makes YOU happy, and live and let live.

I don't know what the "sickening" comment that person made was all about either.

C


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jun 1, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Indeed.
> 
> I enjoy this as a hobby (hope to start generating some $$ off it, but not much yet)...and I have disposable income, at least so far.
> I have some film cameras that I VERY much enjoy. I have the 5D3...was my very first DSLR...and I bought it for video primarily.
> ...



That's a pretty decent comment that aligns with my way of thinking. For years and years I drove cars that would embarrass most folk but I still had the odd "expensive tool" because I believe in quality when one can afford it. If anything, I feel embarrassed carrying expensive gear but I've learned to not pay attention to the sometimes attention. 

I'm not the world's best photographer and will never be very good but I've learned to appreciate the features of a "good" camera and love the experience of shooting wildlife. This often only produces the photos I like if I crop, sometimes fairly heavily, and in 7 years I have learned that with good lenses and technique that quite a bit of cropping still leaves a decent photo, provided you have enough megapickles. 

Presently 20M is OK but I always wished for more like 30. I bought the R and it would do except, what a let down to not have 1 series features, such as exposure off the focus point, which is ever so useful. Sold it to my daughter. I'm confident that the R5 will be great as my second camera but know that there will be some features that I will miss but that's life.

I'm certainly not financially as well off as some might judge by my camera gear and I never brag about my gear. People who are jealous ... that's their problem.

Jack


----------



## SteveC (Jun 1, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> That's a pretty decent comment that aligns with my way of thinking. For years and years I drove cars that would embarrass most folk but I still had the odd "expensive tool" because I believe in quality when one can afford it. If anything, I feel embarrassed carrying expensive gear but I've learned to not pay attention to the sometimes attention.
> 
> I'm not the world's best photographer and will never be very good but I've learned to appreciate the features of a "good" camera and love the experience of shooting wildlife. This often only produces the photos I like if I crop, sometimes fairly heavily, and in 7 years I have learned that with good lenses and technique that quite a bit of cropping still leaves a decent photo, provided you have enough megapickles.
> 
> ...



If I understood you right, you drive a beater car so you can spend your money on other things.

Nothing wrong with that!!


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 3, 2020)

Graphic.Artifacts said:


> Mirrorless cameras are video camcorders that are adapted to be able to shoot stills. They may be dsigned to resemble stills cameras for marketing and usability purposes but they are camcorders nonetheless.
> 
> If I just wanted to shoot stills I doubt if I'd ever need to buy another camera. Most of the development that is being done for stills is to make them even more idiot-proof than they are now. It's pretty hard to take a technically poor photo with any camera available today. DR is reaching theoretical limits and AF improvements are mainly targeted at unskilled users. Personally, I've never found that increased MP's really improved my photo's. It's nice to be able to crop a little more but IMO once you crop any photo to a significant degree it's pretty much a lost cause. The shooting experience gets better with every new generation but I think we are approaching peak IQ for interchangeable lens cameras. The real investment capital is going into phones. In contrast, video capture is progressing rapidly and it's the video functionality of the R5 that is most interesting to many of us.
> 
> ...



The point still remains: The XT4 is a dual purpose camera that needs higher resolution for taking still images. The C300 Mark III is a video only camera that doesn't need more resolution because it isn't made to take stills.


----------



## xps (Jun 3, 2020)

Why do you think Canon has postponed its R5 announcement? Statet it in the time of Photokina before the shutdown.
Do you think they wait for Sony to get their 2 new models announced?


----------



## jayphotoworks (Jun 3, 2020)

Jack Douglas said:


> I'm certainly not financially as well off as some might judge by my camera gear and I never brag about my gear. People who are jealous ... that's their problem.
> 
> Jack



I don't think anyone really has to justify their gear or belongings. Some people simply value different things in life and living life itself is simply a set of compromises anyhow. We can't do everything in life, so we choose the things that best suit us. I had a ton of hobbies when single, but things gradually get adjusted when your life changes. Can't have the time to do everything. The reef system I had was the first to go while the camera and video hobby which became a part time revenue generator took over. Too bad though, I'd probably get a lot more enjoyment maintaining the reef tank than having my camera gear collect dust these last few months..


----------



## HenryL (Jun 4, 2020)

xps said:


> Why do you think Canon has postponed its R5 announcement? Statet it in the time of Photokina before the shutdown.
> Do you think they wait for Sony to get their 2 new models announced?


Just curious, what purpose would that serve, to wait until another company released their own cameras? The R5 isn't going to change at all based on a competitors new release. Whatever Sony and/or Nikon release next, the R5 is still going to be whatever the R5 was designed to be from the beginning. 

Be patient, it's not like Canon has set a date for an announcement and postponed it - it just hasn't happened when many of us expected (myself included - I expected an announcement last week when Photokina would have been).


----------



## Skux (Jun 4, 2020)

20mp is good enough for professional wedding, sports, and press photographers, and it's good enough for me. Looking forward to the R6.


----------



## Whowe (Jun 4, 2020)

So, it is now JUNE....

Do we expect a formal R6 announcement this month even though the R5 announcement isn't coming until July? I don't think Canon has even officially recognized the R6....

*Dad, Are we there yet??? *


----------



## Whowe (Jun 4, 2020)

With all of the early speculation on Canon announcements of new bodies this year, I would love for CR Guy to post a summary of where things currently stand...

Possibly four (4) full frame bodies this year (Looks like 3 to me - 1DXiii, R5, R6)??
Two APS-C M-mount??
And a lot of lenses.

That's a lot of announcements for the second half of the year!


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 5, 2020)

Whowe said:


> So, it is now JUNE....
> 
> Do we expect a formal R6 announcement this month even though the R5 announcement isn't coming until July? I don't think Canon has even officially recognized the R6....
> 
> *Dad, Are we there yet??? *



You're still back at home and grounded until Christmas... 2022 now.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 5, 2020)

xps said:


> Why do you think Canon has postponed its R5 announcement? Statet it in the time of Photokina before the shutdown.
> Do you think they wait for Sony to get their 2 new models announced?



Maybe partly due to that, but also due to supply chain issues caused by COVID-19.




HenryL said:


> Just curious, what purpose would that serve, to wait until another company released their own cameras? The R5 isn't going to change at all based on a competitors new release. Whatever Sony and/or Nikon release next, the R5 is still going to be whatever the R5 was designed to be from the beginning.
> 
> Be patient, it's not like Canon has set a date for an announcement and postponed it - it just hasn't happened when many of us expected (myself included - I expected an announcement last week when Photokina would have been).



Canon has typically chosen to wait until a competitor's announcement has been made before releasing their own when both are known to be forthcoming near the same time. There's something to be said for being the last impression on a consumer's mind before making a decision. It's why the top-seeded competitors in subjectivley judged competitions, like figure skating, gymnastics, and diving get to perform last while the lowest-seeded competitors must perform earliest.

The other issue is that no one wants to reveal everything until they know when the product will be available for sale. If they had announced everything back in January and the camera isn't available due to global supply and transportation issues until October or even later, too many potential impulse buyers would not even care about it by then. Impulse buyers go after the newest, shiniest thing on the shelf (or on the website).

With current global supply chain issues, even if Canon has a pile of R5 cameras sitting in Japan ready to go there's no way to predict when they will be able to have those cameras sitting at retailers' facilities around the world. Getting containers moved from one country to another, often via ports in a third country or crossing the borders of other countries via overland shipments, is highly unpredictable right now. Even if the country of origin and the destination country are "open for business", if the port or border crossing needed to get a shipment to a land locked country is "closed due to COVID-19", you can't move the freight.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 5, 2020)

I don't think cargo shipments are much affected now. Slower, but still coming thru. I had a shipment from china finally show up 4 weeks ago after being delayed in manufacturing by the factory shutdown, then in shipping for a few weeks.

Japan never really shut down, so parts and components made there were not likely affected, Canon did announce a plan after the earthquake a few years back to have alternate sources in the event of another disaster, and haver brought production of components for their high end products back to Japan, or so they said. I'm sure things like batteries are assembled in China, but they could be done in Japan if necessary. Many of the small electronic components likely come from offshore manufacturers, I suspect that they stocked up on those. Sony was hit by shortages of some very fast memory needed for their new models and backed off the specs so they could use alternate components. Since Canon is doing 8K, I wonder if they cornered the supply and left Sony without.


----------



## Michael Clark (Jun 6, 2020)

Mt Spokane said:


> I don't think cargo shipments are much affected now. Slower, but still coming thru. I had a shipment from china finally show up 4 weeks ago after being delayed in manufacturing by the factory shutdown, then in shipping for a few weeks.



"Slower, but still coming through" is definitely _affected_.

Delayed in manufacturing by the factory shutdown, then in shipping is _affected_.

If Canon has set early July for the announcement date, as a recent new rumor suggests, then they're fairly confident that all of their regionals can be supplied with at least some bodies by late July. But that doesn't mean they'll be there in the numbers they initially planned by the dates they initially planned. If they had made the R5 announcement in late May as originally planned, it would have meant all of the regionals already had some bodies on hand in late May. The fact that they did not make the announcement then is a pretty good indicator they did not have bodies in place at all of the regionals nor were they confident of when shipments would arrive at all of them.



Mt Spokane said:


> Japan never really shut down, so parts and components made there were not likely affected, Canon did announce a plan after the earthquake a few years back to have alternate sources in the event of another disaster, and haver brought production of components for their high end products back to Japan, or so they said. I'm sure things like batteries are assembled in China, but they could be done in Japan if necessary. Many of the small electronic components likely come from offshore manufacturers, I suspect that they stocked up on those. Sony was hit by shortages of some very fast memory needed for their new models and backed off the specs so they could use alternate components. Since Canon is doing 8K, I wonder if they cornered the supply and left Sony without.



Canon publicly announced closures of some lens factories in Japan, mostly those making consumer grade lenses, due to lack of foreign sourced parts back in March. I haven't seen if they've opened back up, but they probably have by now. Those production gaps still remain in the supply chain, however. Reduced demand due to global economic conditions may not reveal a strain on any existing product lines, though.

I'd be very surprised if camera body production wasn't similarly affected. As far as batteries, other accessories, printed materials, and even retail boxes go: they're not shipped to the body and lens factories in Japan. They're shipped directly to the regionals (Canon USA, Canon Australia, Canon Europe, etc.) from wherever they are sourced and are added at the regionals when everything is packaged together for retail. Bodies and lenses shipped from the factories to the regionals are not in retail packaging.


----------



## GoldWing (Jun 18, 2020)

The 1DXMKIII was a big announcement and the camera is a flop. More 20MP cameras in 2020?? Would be suicide. I don't know what Canon is doing but we've returned all our 1DXMKIII's. For a new camera to need 3 repairs.... we just can't take chances. The MKII's don't freeze, they focus and the OVF is flawless.

Can't Canon make a camera for photographers? Very worried about the lackluster products.

It was Canon's game to lose.


----------



## SecureGSM (Jun 20, 2020)

GoldWing said:


> The 1DXMKIII was a big announcement and the camera is a flop. More 20MP cameras in 2020?? Would be suicide. I don't know what Canon is doing but we've returned all our 1DXMKIII's. For a new camera to need 3 repairs.... we just can't take chances. The MKII's don't freeze, they focus and the OVF is flawless.
> 
> Can't Canon make a camera for photographers? Very worried about the lackluster products.
> 
> It was Canon's game to lose.



Here we go again...


----------



## SteveC (Jun 20, 2020)

SecureGSM said:


> Here we go again...



Hey you were supposed to fall on your face on account of this guy's greatness. He's a big name professional who can't tell us who he is, after all.


----------



## GoldWing (Jun 27, 2020)

You guys just won't admit that the 1DXMKIII is "Nothing Burger". Same for the D6. But Canon opting to go for Video, they even admit it, was a poor decision. No Pro Sports Videographer or Broadcaster is or will be running out to get an MKIII. 

Canon should have kept the fps the same and increased resolution. And kept just the RAW/CR2/JPEG Does anyone think of workflow. 

I thought I would never say it... But if a better solution by Canon is not announced out by Jan 2021 we will no longer be restocking our Canon inventory for Cameras or Lenses. We were willing to pay up $9,000 just for bodies with the first order being 5 and another 5 or 6 slated for Tokyo. 

The fact that Canon or Nikon can't produce a sports camera with 2020 level resolution under $10,000 is just shameful.


----------



## brad-man (Jun 27, 2020)

GoldWing said:


> You guys just won't admit that the 1DXMKIII is "Nothing Burger". Same for the D6. But Canon opting to go for Video, they even admit it, was a poor decision. No Pro Sports Videographer or Broadcaster is or will be running out to get an MKIII.
> 
> Canon should have kept the fps the same and increased resolution. And kept just the RAW/CR2/JPEG Does anyone think of workflow.
> 
> ...


Don't sweat it. Around here we all know that Canon is *******. It's no secret.


----------



## SteveC (Jun 29, 2020)

GoldWing said:


> You guys just won't admit that the 1DXMKIII is "Nothing Burger". Same for the D6. But Canon opting to go for Video, they even admit it, was a poor decision. No Pro Sports Videographer or Broadcaster is or will be running out to get an MKIII.



I admit I think you're a troll. How's that?


----------

